
A major vulnerability has frozen hundreds of millions of dollars of Ethereum - gfredtech
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/a-major-vulnerability-has-frozen-hundreds-of-millions-of-dollars-of-ethereum/
======
ecesena
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved most of the comments there.

------
draw_down
Yeah, what else is new.

